

Checking your order before you pay us anything - nailer
https://certsimple.com/blog/checking-orders-before-you-pay

======
nailer
Author here, most customers won't ever see these warnings, but if you'd like
to actually check them out:

\- Try setting the company name to 'Twitter' \- there's an FTB suspended
company (that has no relation to the Twitter you and I know) in California
that shows up as one of the results.

\- If you want to see the whois checks, try selecting 'Y combinator' as the
legal name and registering 'cnn.com' as one of the servers. These won't catch
everything, but they're good for picking up glaring exceptions.

